# Free Funky Halloween eCards!



## Cardfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*Cardfish Halloween eCards!*

Hello - if you want to send someone a free, funky and flippin' unusual Halloween hello then please give *Cardfish* a go!

We've got four *free* Halloween eCards where you can pop a picture into them:

Cardfish - Halloween

*Zombie Gutbuster* from Youtube sensation Cyriak lets you stick a head on a Zombie who's making balloon animals with his gruesome guts!

Cardfish - Zombie Gutbuster!

*Freaky Phone Call* features a puss-popping multi-eyed freak who makes a genuine phone call to a friend with a unique freak-to-freak greeting!

Cardfish - Freaky Phone Call!

*Halloween Pinata Party* has a grim gang of Mexican Midget wrestlers who'll knock the stuffing out of a Pinata efergy of your friend in a ghoulish graveyard...

Cardfish - Halloween Party Pinata!

And last but not least we've got an eCard that you can actually play - a Halloween addition of the E4 Grandmaster Flash game *Aliens Vs. Hamsters*, featuring wave after wave of zombie rodents and ghostly critters battling a space-craft with your head on the pilot!

Cardfish - Aliens Vs Halloween Hamsters!

Please give 'em a try - and leave you comments here and let me know what you think of them


----------



## Cardfish (Oct 30, 2009)




----------

